# Allora...Primo capitolo



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Allora...metterò l'opzione alla prossima pagina che possono leggerla solo i contatti e gli amministratori.
Chi non è tra i miei contatti e vuole leggerla mi mandi la notifica e fottettevi.
carneval
Premetto che è già un "romanzo" finito da poco.
L'ho inviato a far leggere ad un sito che si occupa di dare un giudizio è il giudizio appena ricevuto è stato questo.

_Non ho nemmeno avuto la pazienza e il coraggio di leggerlo fino in fondo. Scrivi male, non si capisce e il tuo personaggio è caratterizzato male e non suscita nessuna emozione.
Il mio consiglio è quello di rifarlo completamente.
_
Ora...
Mi rendo conto il personaggio che ho creato, un medico (scrivo in prima persona da...uomo. Bellissimo!) è assolutamente estremo e dice e fa cose che fanno rabbrividire anche me, ma...
Non lo so.
Passando sopra al fatto che mi abbia detto scrivere in maniera brutta e sgrammaticata..

Va beh...
Adesso lo posto nella pagina invisibile.
Non abbiate remore.
Devo capire davvero se è stilisticamente una ciofeca...perchè se davvero non so scrivere..meglio che lo sappia.

Poi per quanto riguarda la caratterizzazione del personaggio...credo che si capisca a pagina due che tipo è...

Ripeto.
Senza remore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

ma il tizio che ti ha dato il giudizio non conosce i meccanismi letterari?

non sa che l'estremo _senso di fastidio _creato dall'atteggiamento del dottore è il miglior viatico per invogliare i lettori a conoscere il destino di questo figlio di puttana?

vedi quante emozioni già suscitate?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

Mi piacerebbe poterla leggere... Mi dici se posso cosa devo fare?


----------



## Nameless (26 Giugno 2012)

Ciao, 
vorrei leggerlo anche io... è fattibile?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Ragazzi sono tre capitoli, ovvero la prefazione alla storia vera e propria.


----------



## kikko64 (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3788 ha detto:
			
		

> Ragazzi sono tre capitoli, ovvero la prefazione alla storia vera e propria.


Io leggo le pagine successive ma non posso commentarle ... poco male, dirai Tu ... e hai ragione ... comunque Matteo, se non fosse un medico, sarebbe la copia sputata del mio ex-cognato ...


----------

